# An Inglenook style layout



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello Happy Members,
I'm planning to build a small *Inglenook style layout*. Dimensions are: 1' x 5' (or in European money: 0.30 m x 1.5 m). As usual, I'll use my favorite kind of track: the Trix C track. All your comments, advices and criticism will be greatly appreciated. A little track plan:


----------



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

A few pics of my first Inglenook style layout before I start the build of a new switching layout.


----------



## Boischaut (Dec 20, 2020)

The new baseboard (5' x 1'):










I laid the track just for a test. Works fine for me. Because I'll run only American stuff on this layout, I have no need for the buffer stops. So I removed them. The length of the sidings has been increased by 55 mm.




























Because I absolutely don't want to make the slightest hole in my beautiful brand new chipboard baseboard, I made a little hole (5 mm) at the end of the former buffer stop of the headshunt. The track connecting wires pass through. As I'm not looking for realism (everybody already knows that !), I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Had to google "Inglenook".

Interesting. I did not know there were these switching puzzles/games/competitions.



> ... can be played as a game, with the object to complete a given puzzle in the shortest amount of time (time spent thinking counts the same as time spent actually moving cars, and the number of moves is irrelevant). The switching game became a contest at the National Model Railroad Association conventions.








Timesaver - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

